# snakeshow ....FAIL



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 16, 2009)

the worlds most crap snake show lol

i would like to pick the species but you cant really tell

love the OH and S inclusion of some randonm dude probably half drunk with asisting the show

[video=youtube;rjMU3a9J2UI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjMU3a9J2UI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ChrisZhang (Nov 16, 2009)

bahahaa that mad me laugh for some reason..


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 16, 2009)

hahha me too im not quite sure whats going on with that one hmmm


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 16, 2009)

Edit


----------



## ChrisZhang (Nov 16, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Asians.....


No that wasnt called for, I am asian too, and im sure there are other reptile keepers here that are too.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 16, 2009)

Crazy Snake shows over there. ZERO respect for the animals.

[video=youtube;LriLl6pIVtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LriLl6pIVtY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ChrisZhang (Nov 16, 2009)

[video=youtube;RvG6MhXmfEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvG6MhXmfEY&NR=1[/video] 

check this out hahahaha


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 16, 2009)

ChrisZhang said:


> No that wasnt called for, I am asian too, and im sure there are other reptile keepers here that are too.



That actually was, changed it, really sorry about that. You just see a lot of these video's and worse, the way they throw the animals around in these shows really isn't called for, simply for entertainment. Like the vid that Just Joshin posted. But it happens world wide I guess, although my comment sounded completely racist, my point was you don't see snake shows like that over here.


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 16, 2009)

I feel really sorry for those poor animals, to be tormented in such a way for others entertainment. I don't care WHAT the nationality of the 'person' inflicting such torment.


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Nov 16, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> That actually was, changed it, really sorry about that. You just see a lot of these video's and worse, the way they throw the animals around in these shows really isn't called for, simply for entertainment. Like the vid that Just Joshin posted.


 


Dipcdame said:


> I feel really sorry for those poor animals, to be tormented in such a way for others entertainment. I don't care WHAT the nationality of the 'person' inflicting such torment.


 
I hate to see this. If it happened here there would be a huge outcry, but because it's over there it's ok for aussies to be involved?? I don't get it, they deserve protection there too


----------



## horto28 (Nov 16, 2009)

i agree mate, the best thing to do is NOT PAY TO SEE IT as im sure almost everyone on here would throw s%$t at the people running it, its funny people used to publicly bag out steve irwin for his attitude etc. and would go and pay to see this [email protected]#t


----------



## Renagade (Nov 16, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> That actually was, changed it, really sorry about that. You just see a lot of these video's and worse, the way they throw the animals around in these shows really isn't called for, simply for entertainment. Like the vid that Just Joshin posted. But it happens world wide I guess, although my comment sounded completely racist, my point was you don't see snake shows like that over here.


 
how very queensland of you. 'over here' we have the dole. has it ever crossed your mind that there isn't quite the exploitation of animals because we have aren't that desparate for cash...


----------



## Jungletrans (Nov 16, 2009)

Reminds me of South Park [ Steve Irwin ] l will now stick my finger up its butt .


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 16, 2009)

those first 2 vids are Disgusting! Gimmie a stick I'll go smack THEM around!


----------



## absinthe_616 (Nov 17, 2009)

im not racist in any way. but in my experience it seems to be the middle east areas where animals are treated the worst in zoos and whatnot for entertainment purposes. sorry, it's just a fact. im friends with alot of asians so i dont mean to slander the ethnicity when i say that.

im always disgusted by the treatment of animals like this... this video however, makes me smile. i might be setting myself up for a flaming but i dont care. the crocodile gets his own from the stupid entertainer. id snap his arm off too if he smacked me around then stuck his limb in my jaws.

WARNING: this video is quite graphic.

[video=youtube;VekcaXwdbEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VekcaXwdbEk[/video]


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Nov 17, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> those first 2 vids are Disgusting! Gimmie a stick I'll go smack THEM around!


 i second that!!! i wass like those crule far-cours!


----------



## xavarx7 (Nov 17, 2009)

horto28 is correct the only way to stop this, is to not pay and watch this when over there cos if they are not making money through this they will find something else to do, to make money and hopefully not through animal exploitation


----------



## reptilerob (Nov 17, 2009)

absinthe_616 said:


> im not racist in any way. but in my experience it seems to be the middle east areas where animals are treated the worst in zoos and whatnot for entertainment purposes. sorry, it's just a fact. im friends with alot of asians so i dont mean to slander the ethnicity when i say that.
> 
> im always disgusted by the treatment of animals like this... this video however, makes me smile. i might be setting myself up for a flaming but i dont care. the crocodile gets his own from the stupid entertainer. id snap his arm off too if he smacked me around then stuck his limb in my jaws.
> 
> ...



Love it, love it, love it, love it!!!!!
Serves him right, what a tool!!! He poked it with a stick, then slapped its face and expected it to let him put his arm in its mouth......no sympathy from me.


----------



## absinthe_616 (Nov 17, 2009)

glad to see a likeminded fellow whose as apathetic to the sympathy of humans over animals


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 17, 2009)

If he had a clue about what he was doing he would've known the jaws would slam down on his hand when he puts in in the crocs mouth.I've watched Rob Bredl playing with a big croc and did some similar things but used a plastic bucket instead of his hand knowing the croc would smash it to bits....these guys on the vids are simply idiots however I wasn't impressed with some of his demonstrations like letting a bts or making a bts bite him by squeezing it's tail saying they're totally harmless but I've heard a bite from one can cause some people and animals have a reaction from the bite,he showes how hey really chew down on you...interesting but He's not the greatest carer of reptiles from what I've seen and heard.


----------



## Kitah (Nov 17, 2009)

absinthe_616 said:


> glad to see a likeminded fellow whose as apathetic to the sympathy of humans over animals



I'm sure you'll find many people like this, me included. Animals deserve respect, and if any human messes with them, annoys them, hurts them etc. I hope the animals do the worst damage they possible can to the offending human. Unfortunately though, some animals just can't cause enough damage, and some can't even defend themselves


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 17, 2009)

Ergh, some people these days are so messed up in the head, it's just sad really.


----------

